# Commonly available phasmids



## KICritters (May 10, 2016)

What LEGAL phasmids are usually available in the US? Who has phasmids available?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 10, 2016)

Only the ones native here.


----------



## CosbyArt (May 10, 2016)

Phasmids can not be shipped, even across state lines no matter the species, so be warned if you are thinking of buying online. Your only true legal option is to find them locally yourself in your area. It's the reason why everyone it seems quit the phasmid hobby years ago in the US. They are considered a theoretical agriculture pest and highly regulated as they actually eat leaves/plants/crops and many species reproduce via parthenogenesis (no mating required).

The most common local species is the northern/American walkingstick (Diapheromera femorata). You have to find both a male and female to breed them, and it's said they are rather hard to breed successfully. Even if you are lucky, the hatching nymphs are very weak and hard to get to adulthood (as said by many keepers who had them years ago). Sadly your only real chance at getting them for pets beyond a single generation is to find a Indian/laboratory stick insect (Carausius morosus) - as they reproduce via parthenogenesis, and their nymphs are very hardly and said to be easy to raise.

I personally have yet to find a single one after searching for many years, let alone getting lucky and finding a male/female pair of the Diapheromera femorata or a single Carausius morosus. Before I knew better I did try to get some shipped to me but the keeper decided it was too risky, which is sadly true due to the rules/laws.


----------



## KICritters (May 11, 2016)

Oh wow, and the plot thickens, I didnt realize even state to state was prohibited! Makes sense though. Well I guess now the search begins...looking for a bug that looks like a stick...this is going to take some work haha


----------



## esherman (May 19, 2016)

Wow I didn't know that ether ..hmm


----------



## Orin (May 29, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> They are considered a major agriculture pest and highly regulated as they actually eat leaves/plants/crops ...


Other than our own native Diapheromera eating too many tree leaves there are no phasmids that have ever harmed agriculture or forestry. You should have used the word "potential" or "theoretical" instead of major.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 29, 2016)

I had seen a couple at my farm, one on a slab of wood and another on the screen door, I never bothered them as I did not want

to chance hurting them.


----------



## BringontheBugs (May 29, 2016)

I might go to Canada this year to visit some family, I'll definitely look for some stick insects, it would be so cool to see some in person!


----------



## CosbyArt (May 29, 2016)

Orin said:


> Other than our own native Diapheromera eating too many tree leaves there are no phasmids that have ever harmed agriculture or forestry. You should have used the word "potential" or "theoretical" instead of major.


A good catch, I updated it to the "theoretical" wording as it is that at best.


----------



## Orin (May 29, 2016)

Eastern and central Manomera and the western and central short-horns are very easy to rear in captivity. I used to see the short horns for trade a bit.


----------

